# Striper fishing basics



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

These are some basic striper fishing methods and strategies we use to catch stripers this time of year.

1. They do not like sun light, and bite best when it is not around.
2. They are extremely wary fish and they communicate danger among the school quickly. 
A lure that was red hot 5 seconds ago can grow completly cold if enough people are catching fish on it at the same time.
Approach them with an idle by at least 150 yards to close the distance to casting range. 
Running up on them will put them down and trigger their wariness. This will make them scatter and not surface again.
3. They like trailers on lures, any kind of lure that you have caught them on will work with a short trailer of strong leader and a white jig after they stop hitting the lure by itself. Top waters, divers, floater divers, and lipless crankbaits.
4. Try to approach upwind and drift into the school.
5.Have a method of boating, and unhooking them so that when they school you can make the most of the short time they surface.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Good advice SS. If we all did this everyone would have stripers in the boat.

Matt


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm still learning, so let me ask a few questions. 

When do you recommend anchoring?

When do you turn off the motor?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

People differ on the motor issues. I leave mine on, almost the whole time. I think the stopping and starting spooks them more the a constant motor running. 
Easing up to them with a high idle speed at most lets the crowd filter out into position and lets them started good.
Once they get started feeding hard they are a lot more tolerant of boats and fishermen and will stay up longer and come up more often.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

SS, I totally agree with you on all points. Hopefully people will read and remember these few basic things.
I am to the point now that I literally hate fishing for them when they school because those that do not know the little that I know will not watch and learn. Instead, they want to run up on a school fast instead of using the wind or a trolling motor. 
Personally, I use a trolling motor most of the time and this seems a lot better than the outboard. An idling outboard does not cause a lot of comotion but when 3 or 5 or 10 or more outboards try to scream up to the school....well, put yourself in the fish's position. Wouldn't you run with all that rackek coming at you?
Thank you for posting this thread. I tried to explain a little of this last year but most did not remember it when schooling time came again.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks for the back up Lone Eagle, I do remember your post regarding the pressure last year. 
Always some folks new to the game, and always some who get excited. I have been guilty myself, big striped bass doing cartwheels out of the water is a site to see, but I try to keep those few things in mind and we seem to catch more fish when we do.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

and if all of the above fails book a trip with either lake livingston guides or lone eagle guides and they will not only put you on the fish but show you techniques and tricks that catches fish when all the rest fail.


----------



## rocket34 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks all for the pointers. for those of us less experienced. I am a basically courteous guy to begin with but proper ettiquete in a specific situation has to be learned. I am still always very tense in the midst of other boats because I am unsure about how close is too close and concerned I will misread the another boats intentions and interfere inapproprately. 

I am going to be in the mix this weekend and I really do appreciate the coaching you guys provide.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Number 5 was my weakness; hooks in a landing net eat up very valuable minutes.

My limited experience last year and this agrees about an IDLING outboard to be okay. At least for the average outboard that is not idled up too fast.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Good points all... Food for thought !


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*strippers*

Bait wise if you get up on a school.My favorite lure is KASTMASTER in silver 1/2 to 1 oz.I guess the name came from, they cast like a bullet even into wind.I like them in the surf too just a little lighter.Strippers are hell on hooks too......CVA34


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

cva34 said:


> Bait wise if you get up on a school.My favorite lure is KASTMASTER in silver 1/2 to 1 oz.I guess the name came from, they cast like a bullet even into wind.I like them in the surf too just a little lighter.Strippers are hell on hooks too......CVA34


Those babies are potent striper medicine, not cheap either! Once I was fishing below the dam with a 1/2 oz one and so was the boat next to me. They were catching one every cast and I was fishless.
After I while I spotted the subtle difference, theirs had a red tab on the hooks.
Not having any red tabs I improvised with the rind from some sandwich meat and got into the action.
You never know unless you go.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Isn't it strange how red usually causes a better bite? Seems that all fish are partial to some amount of red.....causes a reaction bite I assume.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I think red does make a difference, I like those red hooks and Cajun red line.


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

I was out there today, and certainly hope I didn't err in the way I moved around. Over the years, I've been really critical of inconsiderate people who bust the schools and send them in all directions. Guys, if I ever, ever do something wrong out there, it would be appropriate for me to get my a__ blistered from any one of you. I cherish my friendships with my 2cooler friends, and would never do something stupid, "intentionally". Of course, I reserve the right to be unintentionally stupid...I'll call it advanced age. In conditions like today, where there were 25-30 boaters in a pretty small area, its bound to happen that someone encroaches on someone else. See you guys out there tomorrow morning. Finally, after being laid up for 5 weeks after spinal surgery, ohhhhh was it nice to be back out there.
GoneFish'n
Charlie


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

GoneFish'n said:


> I was out there today, and certainly hope I didn't err in the way I moved around. Over the years, I've been really critical of inconsiderate people who bust the schools and send them in all directions. Guys, if I ever, ever do something wrong out there, it would be appropriate for me to get my a__ blistered from any one of you. I cherish my friendships with my 2cooler friends, and would never do something stupid, "intentionally". Of course, I reserve the right to be unintentionally stupid...I'll call it advanced age. In conditions like today, where there were 25-30 boaters in a pretty small area, its bound to happen that someone encroaches on someone else. See you guys out there tomorrow morning. Finally, after being laid up for 5 weeks after spinal surgery, ohhhhh was it nice to be back out there.
> GoneFish'n
> Charlie


I feel the same Charlie, green to you for the nice post and congrats for getting well enough to get back out there. Having SS post some basics in his gentle way helps everyone.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

But Charlie, you failed to mention if you caught anything!!!!


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

Yes Duke, I snagged two today. Not nearly as good as you and Ken did yesterday, but I'm learning. They were both about 19", nothing to brag about, but they're in the freezer. It was just so good to be back out there. Hope your day today went well for you as well.
GoneFish'n:fish:
Charlie


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

GoneFish'n said:


> Yes Duke, I snagged two today. Not nearly as good as you and Ken did yesterday, but I'm learning. They were both about 19", nothing to brag about, but they're in the freezer. It was just so good to be back out there. Hope your day today went well for you as well.
> GoneFish'n:fish:
> Charlie


It was good to meet you out there today! Wished both boats could have got more from that school we were both on. We only got the one you saw me catch from that school.

And I agree with your previous post. If I get in the way, just tell me I was in the wrong and I will gladly correct the error. Lots of times the waves and wind push us in directions we do not intend on going. I try to keep my trolling motor down for such instances. But the trolling motor can't keep up with the fish if they are on the move.


----------



## GBird (Jun 12, 2010)

Thank everyone for the much wanted advice and pointers. If any of you ever feel encrouched by me, please just point out the way for me to get out of your area so not to affect the fish and I will do it. I have just finished a project and plan on being there a couple of times next week when the lake settles a bit from the weekenders. Good luck to all.


----------



## stewman773 (Jun 19, 2009)

SS. wish I would followed #4 on your list last weekend maybe I would have not beached my boat twice...LOL Sometimes its hard to get upwind of them when you have the weekend Armada on top of you and trying to find the open spot to chunk your lures, hopefully I will do better this weekend on them can't do no worse on the top water action.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Fishing for stripers w/ the armada adds another dimension to an already high adrenaline rush! If you dare try it, get your game on before you head out. We have a standard routine the night before, i.e. checking tackle, lines, etc., and the morning of, i.e. eat breakfast, check detailed weather conditions, and say a prayer! Being prepared is as much a tool of the trade as is a good rod and reel. Good luck fellow anglers!


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

I ve got my gear together...Iced down six pack of cold budweiser.....I figure the best action will be somewhere around 1 or 2. the blonds should be stacked on the island pretty good at that point. If the action really gets to happening...might get a stripper or two in the bunch. Its kinda like schooling fish....if you can get one to pulling off her clothes the others follow......I am ready


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

BC said :If the action really gets to happening...might get a stripper or two in the bunch. Its kinda like schooling fish....if you can get one to pulling off her clothes the others follow......I am ready 

This is so true. I have been to a lot of motorcycle rallies and when one goes so does the others. :birthday2

Matt


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

2. They are extremely wary fish and they communicate danger among the school quickly. 
A lure that was red hot 5 seconds ago can grow completly cold if enough people are catching fish on it at the same time.
Approach them with an idle by at least 150 yards to close the distance to casting range. 
Running up on them will put them down and trigger their wariness. This will make them scatter and not surface again.

A few have wondered if they got too close etc. I think everybody is doing great on that part, the above will help us all catch more fish!


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

I'll add that I catch twice as many fish now that I have a rubber mesh landing net. It will not tangle in the treble hooks and is easier on released fish than the ones of twine or mono. Down side is that it is heavy as heck but that one minus is outweighed by no having tangles.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Having a plan for bringing fish over the side into the boat and dealing with unhooking them quickly will more than double your catch when the action starts. 
Those rubber nets are great for that, as well as a towel or large rag to handle the stripers with so you don't get cut to pieces by their gill rakers and spines.


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

*Landing Stripers*



shadslinger said:


> Having a plan for bringing fish over the side into the boat and dealing with unhooking them quickly will more than double your catch when the action starts.
> Those rubber nets are great for that, as well as a towel or large rag to handle the stripers with so you don't get cut to pieces by their gill rakers and spines.


That's why I ordered the Destiny with no sides at all! A great advantage just don't get to go enough,enough whining!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I hope you sink it low with big zebra fish!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

megafish said:


> That's why I ordered the Destiny with no sides at all! A great advantage just don't get to go enough,enough whining!


I think Pet Spoon needs her own boat...like a Destiny! Tag fishing w/ Danny O would be the bomb!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Pet Spoon said:


> I think Pet Spoon needs her own boat...like a Destiny! Tag fishing w/ Danny O would be the bomb!


Yeah Danny O, don't be cheap! Buy the woman a boat!


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

Sounds like she has one picked out! Willing to give ya a special 2cool price DannyO! Loaded ready to fish you won't have to share your equipment either!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

How did we go from "striper basics" to buying Pet Spoon another boat? She already has 3 boats!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

LOL!


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

PetSpoon Inspired, I like the way she thinks!


----------

